# Moots Stem Question



## timerxrsvip (Dec 16, 2011)

My RSL is close to completion. After a RETUL fit, it was established that I need a 90mm -6 stem. Moots will be building this stem for me. Can anyone provide information on how long the stem build will take?


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Without trying to sound snarky, have you asked Moots this question?
[email protected]


----------



## timerxrsvip (Dec 16, 2011)

*No.....*

No, I haven't. I don't want to get between my LBS and Moots, it could sound like I am second guessing my LBS. My LBS has been very good throughout this process, you don't buy these bikes off of the shelf, it takes a while from initial order to final delivery. I am glad that I took the time to have a RETUL fit in order to establish the optimal stem length, I simply wasn't sure if Moots would start the stem immediately or if it would go in the queue like my frame did. I have heard that they build small parts on a different schedule. In any event, I live at 6 700 feet so I should have the stem by the time the snow starts to melt!:thumbsup:


----------

